# Epson Artisan 1430 Not Recognizing One Ink Cartridge



## jordangoalie (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello,

I purchased an Epson Artisan 1430 along with aftermarket replacement ink and cartridges at the beginning of 2014 for dye sublimation printing. Everything was working perfectly up until today when the ink light turned on and the status window says the printer cannot recognized the Light Magenta color. To be clear, only the LM is unrecognized. All of the other lights are off. I've tried almost everything I can think of - including ordering new replacement cartridges which I am still waiting to arrive.

I fear that the pin inside the printer may be misaligned or damaged. The only way I will know is if I get the same error with the replacement cartridge. If so, what is my next step? How do I replace the pin inside the printer? I have searched around and the only thing I have come across is a chip resetter...will this work?

Any insight is very much appreciated!


----------



## winedesign (Sep 7, 2015)

Have you found a solution to this? I have the EXACT same problem...

Mark N


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

Easy solution~~~

Get new ink ARC or Combo chip

old chip have problem with the printer, and make sure you dont update the printer firmware.

You can find some on cobra ink, aliexpress or ebay.

I had to change my out coz it was constantly having problem.


----------



## proillusions (May 14, 2018)

Anyone ever figure this out. My unit has been working just fine. Then all of a sudden it appears that one of the white channels didnt want to print. Head does NOT appear to be clogged. Same cleaning cartridge set that I always use all of a sudden the LM wont recognize. I have tried my dtg cartridges, OEM cartridges with no luck. I can use the epson utility to replace cartridge and it will go away. When I reboot printer it's back again. I have another 1430 that has started the same printing out of one white only so I expect this issue to be the next thing for it also.


----------

